# Беларусь > Частные объявления > Услуги >  Ремонт квартир и внутренняя отделка в Минске

## Remmi

Качественно сделаем ремонт и отделку комнат, квартир, коттеджей, офисных и торговых помещений
Виды работ:
Арки, ниши и перегородки из гипсокартона
Штукатурные работы, шпаклевка, покраска
Отделка стен (обои, декоративная штукатурка, панели и т.д.)
Стяжка и выравнивание пола
Укладка напольных покрытий (ламинат, линолеум, паркетная доска и т.д.)
Отделка потолков (панели, гипсокартон, подвесные)
Ремонт кухни
Отделка балконов и лоджий
Ремонт ванной комнаты
Укладка плитки
Прочие отделочные работы

Доступные цены, гарантия
Телефоны
+375 33 662-43-88 +375 29 262-67-74
Сайт
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

